# Finishing Padauk



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a really nice piece of Padauk that I've glued up and sanded to 180g. I used some Cabbot Tung oil on a sample but I wanted to check with my LJ buds about the best way to finish this beautiful wood before I ruin it.

I want the natural beauty of the wood to shine with a semi gloss almost a satin finish but a little shinier.

So what do you suggest?


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm new to finishing, so this may be wrong, but could you use tung/BLO first and then apply a few coats of blonde shellac? Just an idea, I've never done that before haha.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

lab7654- On exotic wood like padauk which have lots of color, UV light is the main culprit to a good lasting finish. Any oil I put on this piece will darken it. I'm thinking just a sealer would do nicely, something with UV protection.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Even with UV inhibitors, paduak will still darken to the dark brown instead of freshly sanded bright red. I have used polycrylic on it before and that has worked really well. In fact, one of my projects might be the paduak clock I built my wife that I finished with gloss polycrylic. It still looks very good compared to paduak that I have just put oil on.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've done several projects with padauk. In my opinion, the darkening effect of an oil finish takes away from this particular wood's natural beauty. I would stick with a clear finish like polycrylic, as Ripthorn suggested.

As for darkening with age, it will never maintain that bright color of when it is first cut, but it will stay pretty red as long as you keep it out of sunlight.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking Charlie. I may frame this piece with some walnut. I'll have to pre-finish the walnut first though.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the look of Padauk over time. Don't care for the orange hue at first.

It's an oily wood to begin with. Water-borne is the way to go for faster drying and color-fastness, but that doesn't really appeal to me. I'd let it turn, probably opting for a shellac finish instead.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Solvent lacquer or waterborne poly. Nothing will keep it from darkening to a deep red mahogany/cordovan shade. This is padauk under acrylic lacquer after about ten years in the shade.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

I made a picture frame for my wife out of paduak and had the same concerns. The only consistent answer I could find was to finish it with spar finish (like for wooden boats) which is UV resistant. I used high-gloss from a spray can, but you can get it in semi-gloss or satin.


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi guys, newbie here, Name is Jack, I bought a piece of Andaman Padauk about two years ago for $2.00 it was 1"x6"x14'. It was like hitting the lottery for me. Living in Florida buying really nice hardwood is like peeling the lips off a duck. Anyway, I'm building a small box and using a piece of the Padauk for the lid. So far I have sanded down to 600 grit and applied about 8 coats of natural Danish oil and really like the deep red finish of the wood. Now I want to put a nice glass finish on it. So do I use Shellac or Pollyurithane or what???
Thanks for the help..


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

WildmanJack- I've been using General Finishes Arm-R-Seal on the top coat for padauk. I'd recommend a rag application because everything seems to gunk up on padauk because it's so oily it wont absorb anything well. Thin layers till it is uniform. I have some projects that I wait months before a second coat goes on just to let it dry properly.


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Russel, I tend to get a bit impatient and want to put the finish on the day after I put on the oil. I know I shouldn't so this time I'll wait. I don't want to screw this up as the wood is as smooth as glass right now, just a dull finish.


----------



## WildmanJack (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I was cutting the lid off a nice white Oak box today, Worked really hard to do really tight mitered corners and match the grain all the way around, then I dropped the dam box on my table saw blade, YEAH THE SAW WAS RUNNING. Not pretty, not pretty at all. White Oak shrapnel all over the workshop…


----------

